# new cadet courseware



## gun runner (14 Aug 2008)

I found the whole template thing a bit confusing, the army cadet trg plan from last year had all those PO/EO's and now half or more are gone or replaced with something that sounds the same (albeit abreviated) but is either expanded to fill more periods, or shorter for less, I guess I should have asked the proper questions at the seminar. I am a CV ( the CO is trying to get me into uniform), and the whole thing is great from an instructors perspective, but as an administrator, I have to be honest , there are somethings that could have been left alone I guess. There is no more Cadet fitness testing anymore,or is this activity supposed to be at the local level. The green star program was alitle much for the uninitiated cadet newbie, and I for one am glad to see a more 'follow the herd' mentality for these cadets. Lest we see them turning in their uniforms by Christmas. I dont know maybe it is just me,I kind of got overwhelmed a bit by the changes. Ubique


----------



## Franko (14 Aug 2008)

Your best bet, seeing that system is rather new to you, is to "shadow" the training Officer for a time and see how they implement it.

At times there are many "teething" problems when a new template is brought it. Some things don't line up as they should.

That's when feedback to the ACO's office gets things sorted out with suggestions and interim plans.

Regards


----------



## gun runner (14 Aug 2008)

Thanks RECCE BY DEATH. But for all intensive purposes I AM the trg O for our unit. We just dont have the uniformed bodies to fill the seats, and due to the fact that 2 of our CIC officers just went on supres for personal reasons, we are a bit short staffed at this moment. So I am filling in where I can. The unit CO and myself went to the seminar in WPG last spring and the whole thing was a blur to me,between the meet and greets, and the new courseware,I was at a loss for words when we got back to the armoury and was told 'ok so set it up'. I have always been a 'doer' not a leader. And now I have this responsibility to implement this new program on the barest of experience. I am doing my best but it will be a learning experience for all of us I guess. Ubique


----------



## rwgill (14 Aug 2008)

I can send you my training plan if you wish


----------



## gun runner (14 Aug 2008)

That would be great!! Then I can see how it is supposed to look like, or if I filled ours out properly or not. That would be great, and thanks for the offer. My e-mail is btodoschuk@hotmail.com. Ubique


----------



## Jabrwock (14 Aug 2008)

gun runner said:
			
		

> I am doing my best but it will be a learning experience for all of us I guess.


Unfortunately that's the only way to find the kinks in the system, to try them out, see what works, and what doesn't. Fix what doesn't, and expand on what does.

Our Trg O took all the training for the CPU, and she's spent a lot of time juggling schedules, trying to resolve prerequisites, etc. Talked a LOT with our RCSU. I get to shadow her this year, and maybe take over Trg next year (oh joy... ). I think over the next few weeks I'll be pouring over the QS&P and IGs quite a bit, as it'll probably be a learning experience for all our instructors. (especially our newest gold stars, whom we've been getting ready to spend a lot more time teaching green stars...)

I like though, how the material to be taught is now fleshed out in the instructional guides/lesson plans.


----------



## Franko (14 Aug 2008)

gun runner said:
			
		

> Thanks RECCE BY DEATH. But for all intensive purposes I AM the trg O for our unit.



Crap....well there goes my idea. I was also an acting Trg O for a time...it's a thankless job but the outcome of cadets gaining skills is well worth it.

Seeing that it's your CO's responsibility to ensure training standards are adhered to I'm sure he'll give it a thorough read and make sure it's up t snuff.

Use the last training plan as a draft template and take a boo at rwgill's plan. 

See what works with the given time line and, if they jive, you got yourself a good start. The CO will either bless it or get you to tweek it.

Regards


----------



## gun runner (14 Aug 2008)

Thanks to all, it is great advice! consider it done!


----------



## rwgill (14 Aug 2008)

Plan sent.  Instructions are $5.95 per minute 

Things aren't overly different.  Just try to take a step back from what you have had hammered into your skull and try to give it a fresh look.  Everything is still there, it may just be called something different.

The old system dictated exactly what had to be taught, using resources given to you.  Everything was done to a national, minimum standard.  The new program incorporates more flexibility and re-introduces the 3 Knows (must know, should know, could know).  The new program also allows you to use all available resources.

You must complete everything that is mandatory.  Your complimentary periods are your filler periods AND you don't have to use them all.  Your FTXs must know be fully planned ahead of time, rather than thrown together.


----------



## Neill McKay (14 Aug 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> I was also an acting Trg O for a time...it's a thankless job



It bloody well shouldn't be!  My Trg O knows very well how much I appreciate her work and I wouldn't be doing my job if it were any other way.

On behalf of those who should have said so but didn't, thank you for your contribution to the cadet programme in a very critical position with your unit.


----------



## Franko (14 Aug 2008)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> It bloody well shouldn't be!  My Trg O knows very well how much I appreciate her work and I wouldn't be doing my job if it were any other way.
> 
> On behalf of those who should have said so but didn't, thank you for your contribution to the cadet programme in a very critical position with your unit.



Meh...it was a long time ago in a Corps far far away. The CO was being fired and the other CIC jumped ship pretty much...it was up to the others from the affiliated unit to keep things on the move until a new CO and staff could be found. I had the training sorted out in a week along with all the exercises...mind you I had alot of help from a WO that was also working with us at the time. TSRs and FMRs were a bit of a pain, but got green lights from the ACO in Gagetown quick.

Bzzz remembers them days....

Regards


----------



## gun runner (14 Aug 2008)

Ok, well I took a look at RWGILL's trg plan and compared it to the one I toiled on for 2 weeks, and surprisingly they are quite alike!! My many thanks to RWGILL for allowing me to do this as it will greatly put my worries to ease. And again Mr.Gill, I thank-you for your great assistance. Ubique


----------



## rwgill (20 Aug 2008)

You're welcome.

What Region are you in?  You may want to try to get to a CO's Conference, or perhaps a Trg Conference to go over some of the new allocation of funding and what-not.  It will also give you a chance to speak directly with people who may actually be in the same boat as you.


----------



## gun runner (23 Aug 2008)

I am in the Prairie Region(just). In Kenora On. Ubique


----------



## rwgill (24 Aug 2008)

Get a hold of your Det and see if they can provide you with a wack of additional information.  I'll see what I can give you on my end and send it to you.


----------



## catalyst (24 Aug 2008)

Gun Runner - do you have cadetnet?


----------



## gun runner (29 Aug 2008)

No Sir, much to my regret I do not. Ubique


----------



## catalyst (29 Aug 2008)

You should try and get one - there is a lot of information on there that might be of use to you in the discussion forums. 

Plus there would be a regional space for discussion which would also help you. 

Cheers


----------



## Jabrwock (29 Aug 2008)

gun runner said:
			
		

> No Sir, much to my regret I do not. Ubique


Talk to your CO or Admin O about getting set up on it. As Trg O you really should be given access...


----------



## gun runner (29 Aug 2008)

Yes, I guess you have a point on that. What system requirements are needed, as my computer isnt the newest one on the market? Ubique


----------



## Jabrwock (29 Aug 2008)

gun runner said:
			
		

> Yes, I guess you have a point on that. What system requirements are needed, as my computer isnt the newest one on the market? Ubique


http://cadets.net/ClientDownloads/Readme



> Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista
> Intel Pentium 3 class CPU or better, or equivalent AMD CPU
> 32 MB available RAM
> 20 MB available disk space



The webclient needs even less, I'll bet you could use Windows98/IE.


----------



## catalyst (29 Aug 2008)

I've used the web client on 98, I belive you just need java installed and it works fine. Of ourse, the client is better but the Web version will do. Plus all DND machines at the cadet corps will have it.


----------



## rwgill (30 Aug 2008)

Gun Runner,

There are some new Army Cadet CATOs out which will help you understand the thinking behind the CPU and give you a sense of direction.
http://www.cadets.ca/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?vol=6


----------

